# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] 2din κινεζικο multimedia (radio-gps-dvd) δεν ανοιγει παντα

## swatsquadgr

Σε ενα κινεζικο 2din multimedia συμβαινει το εξης παραδοξο . Πολλες  φορες πατωντας το κουμπι on/off δεν ανταποκρινεται καθολου . Οταν το  κανει αυτο και αφαιρεσεις τη φυσσα συνδεσης με το οχημα και την  επανασυνδεσεις , επανερχεται στα φυσιολογικα του (καθε φορα!!!) . Υποψιν  οτι στο αυτοκινητο αποσυνδεεεται η μπαταρια ( - πολος) λογω μη συχνης  χρησης του.

Καποιος πυκνωτης ισως ?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## chipakos-original

Και σε εμένα συμβαίνει αυτό σε radio dvd sony χωρίς να αφαιρώ κάποιο πόλο από την μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου μου. Αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο και στο δικό μου μηχάνημα και στο δικό σου και θεωρώ ότι είναι κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## swatsquadgr

Σκεφτομαι να παρεμβαλω ενα διακοπτη στην παροχη του ρευματος που να κανει ενα τυπου reset και να επανερχεται αλλα φοβαμαι οτι καποια στιγμη θα σταματησει τελειως να δουλευει ...

----------


## ioannislab

θα σου προτεινα να ριξεις σπρευ επαφων στην φισα κ να περασεις τις κολλησεις στη πλακετα που πανε τα καλωδια της φισας για τυχον ψυχρες.

----------


## swatsquadgr

θα το δοκιμασω . Σ'ευχαριστω για την ιδεα . Μακαρι να ειναι κατι τοσο απλο ...  :Biggrin:

----------

